# Pre-paid Visa



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone try using one of these to order cigars? Just wondering if they can be used internationaly and work while buying on line


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've often wondered the same thing, although I don't know how kosher this topic is for public discussion


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

I use my debit card all the time. It's pretty much the same thing. As long as the money is there, I don't think they care.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Why wouldnt it be open discussion on this haven't you ever ordered Fuente's from Europe or Canada?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

well if it's fuentes you're after you should have posted in the general cigar forum

not trying to be a pest, I'm just saying, it's probably borderline given the forum you chose


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Using a debit card for online purchases is a major mistake. Debit cards offer little if any protection from fraud when used for domestic or international purchases. To know whether a Pre-paid card offers any protection you will need to read and understand the fine print and terms of the card. :2


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

in a word: YES. i have used pre paid CC's in the past for purchases (fuentes of course). just be sure to keep the card for awhile in case you might need to send the box back for whatever reason. without the card you can't get a refund. 

bruce


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

what card are you guys using/or recommend?
I know that there is a bunch out there.and i just seen one that Russel Simmons is pushing last night.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Using a debit card for online purchases is a major mistake. Debit cards offer little if any protection from fraud when used for domestic or international purchases. To know whether a Pre-paid card offers any protection you will need to read and understand the fine print and terms of the card. :2


I fully agree. Also, in the event your card falls into the wrong hands, you are subjected to direct access to your bank account instead of credit card.

It can get ugly quick and take time to fix.

I buy all my Fuentes by credit card and let my c/c company know there may be charges from distant lands.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

floydpink said:


> I fully agree. Also, in the event your card falls into the wrong hands, you are subjected to direct access to your bank account instead of credit card.
> 
> It can get ugly quick and take time to fix.
> 
> I buy all my Fuentes by credit card and let my c/c company know there may be charges from distant lands.


 Yep, I also called the C/C company and had the limit lowered on the card I use. Just in case the info leaks out, 1000 bucks is all they're going to get:ss


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

broozer said:


> in a word: YES. i have used pre paid CC's in the past for purchases (fuentes of course). just be sure to keep the card for awhile in case you might need to send the box back for whatever reason. without the card you can't get a refund.
> 
> bruce


Just FYI, I have had the opposite experience and it has not worked. The International Fuente Vendor in question does not take debit cards though, so that probably explains it. Make sure you get one that will work internationally, I think some are domestic only. Good luck.....Fuente's bought abroad are much better BTW.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Using a debit card for online purchases is a major mistake. Debit cards offer little if any protection from fraud when used for domestic or international purchases. To know whether a Pre-paid card offers any protection you will need to read and understand the fine print and terms of the card. :2


Not necessarily, most banks have a set amount that you are responsible for. For instance, my bank only makes me responsible for $50. Just last week my local Blockbuster charged me $95 by accident (said I didnt return some stuff but it was in there store...so they just screwed up checking it in) and I called my bank and disputed the charge and the whole $95 was in my account within 3 minutes.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

landhoney said:


> Just FYI, I have had the opposite experience and it has not worked. The International Fuente Vendor in question does not take debit cards though, so that probably explains it. Make sure you get one that will work internationally, I think some are domestic only. Good luck.....Fuente's bought abroad are much better BTW.


Like a Visa?


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

floydpink said:


> Like a Visa?


Its was my understanding that not all prepaid Visa's work internationally. But I'm probably wrong, thank you.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

This is an open discussion because it goes well beyond using a pre-paid for cigars, it could be used for international purchases of anything. I am curious as well. I assume it would work.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree using a credit card is safer, however using a credit card will then get you charged "international transaction fees" that can get pretty hefty.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

If it is a privacy thing you are worried about than use a money order but remember that your computer leaves foot prints every where you go and that return e-mail from a vendor usually says it all.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

landhoney said:


> Its was my understanding that not all prepaid Visa's work internationally. But I'm probably wrong, thank you.


Not talking about prepaid cards. I am replying to the debit card statement.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> I agree using a credit card is safer, however using a credit card will then get you charged "international transaction fees" that can get pretty hefty.


Not mine. No tax, no delivery, no Int'l charge.


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Where do you buy your fuentes?




Mo'Lar


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Just my :2 but what I do is I have a separate account at my bank and use my debit card from that account when I buy "Sharks" from overseas. I only keep about $10.00 above what the purchase amount is so that way no one can get at my "regular" banking account. My bank also knows not to trasnfer any money into any of my accounts without my approval. Plus the account is free at my bank.


----------



## ridein04 (Jun 3, 2007)

Make sure you read the fine print on any prepaip cc. I purchased one from walmart only to find it wasnt good for international orders. No big deal just had to use it locally until I spent the amount, then closed the account. It just kinda sucked because I ended up spending extra on activation fees and such.:2


----------

